# Construction Machinery



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)

One of my favourite things to shoot is construction machinery. So here are some photos. Let's see yours!


----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Feb 11, 2012)




----------

